# Wyoming



## cda (Feb 2, 2015)

jpranch

History lesson first:::

The region had acquired the name Wyoming by 1865, when Representative J. M. Ashley of Ohio introduced a bill to Congress to provide a "temporary government for the territory of Wyoming". The territory was named after the Wyoming Valley in Pennsylvania, made famous by the 1809 poem Gertrude of Wyoming by Thomas Campbell. The name ultimately derives from the Munsee word xwé:wamənk, meaning "at the big river flat."

Anywhere near you???

A propane leak is being blamed for destroying a rural Wyoming firehouse.

Ten Sleep Vol. Fire Co. also lost five pieces of apparatus in the blast, The Sheridan Media reported.

Ten Sleep Fire Chief Norman Mullis told reporters a frayed propane line apparently leaked and was ignited by the station's heating system. The firehouse exploded shortly before 7 p.m., Saturday.

See video

Firefighters from about 30 miles away in Worland responded to handle the blaze. They were on the scene until nearly 2 a.m.

Ten Sleep is located in northern Wyoming.

A fund has been established to help the volunteers.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2015)

Sure is near me. Just the other side of the Bighorn Mountains.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 2, 2015)

That's embarrasing.

Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Did they save it or was their fire truck inside?

That's embarrassssing Brent.

pc1


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Did they save it or was their fire truck inside?That's embarrassssing Brent.
> 
> pc1


They lost all their trucks (5) and all of their other equipment.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 2, 2015)

jp,

Do the other districts or townships cover the area now or did they have another house?

We had two district firetrucks run into each other head on two years ago, very costly


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> jp,Do the other districts or townships cover the area now or did they have another house?
> 
> We had two district firetrucks run into each other head on two years ago, very costly


Last I heard Casper was going to cover them? I'm not sure how? Ten Sleep is remotely located on the west side of the Bighorn range.


----------



## fireguy (Feb 3, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> jpranchA propane leak is being blamed for destroying a rural Wyoming firehouse.
> 
> Ten Sleep Vol. Fire Co. also lost five pieces of apparatus in the blast, The Sheridan Media reported.
> 
> Ten Sleep Fire Chief Norman Mullis told reporters a frayed propane line apparently leaked and was ignited by the station's heating system. The firehouse exploded shortly before 7 p.m., Saturday.


A frayed propane line?  Was it a hose, or a flexible metal line?  Is a hose allowed for use in a building?  Did the hose enter the heating system cabinet w/o protection?  I have seen metal flex lines enter appliances, and rub against the metal of the appliance.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 3, 2015)

fireguy said:
			
		

> A frayed propane line?  Was it a hose, or a flexible metal line?  Is a hose allowed for use in a building?  Did the hose enter the heating system cabinet w/o protection?  I have seen metal flex lines enter appliances, and rub against the metal of the appliance.


I do not know? I'm hoping for more information soon.


----------



## ICE (Feb 3, 2015)

jpranch said:
			
		

> I do not know? I'm hoping for more information soon.


That "more information" is scattered all over the neighborhood.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 3, 2015)

Update

Here you go:

[h=1]TSFD RECEIVING SUPPORT AFTER FIRE HALL BLAZE[/h]



The Ten Sleep Fire Department is gathering assistance after a fire destroyed five engines, gear, equipment and their Fire Hall on Saturday night, January 31. Ten Sleep Assistant Fire Chief Shane Starbuck stated on Monday, Feburary 2 that the Worland Fire Department and the Lovell Fire Department each brought in a backup engine to help the Ten Sleep Fire Department, while the Thermopolis Fire Department, the Meeteetse Fire Department and other agencies have provided the TSFD with personal protective equipment and bunker gear. There were no injuries or fatalities from the fire. A fundraising website was also put together by Erik Wright. Money raised from that site will assist with rebuilding efforts of a new Ten Sleep Fire Hall and also help replace their gear, equipment and fire engines. For more information or to donate go to:http://www.gofundme.com/l72fw0


----------



## linnrg (Mar 18, 2015)

50 years ago my father was a new volunteer fireman in Tensleep.  No pagers you just heard the alarm at the fire station.  One day the alarm went off and Dad jumped up and set off on a run (on foot) telling us kinds to "stay put".  As he ran down the dirt road a local dog thought he was an enemy and ran him down and bit him!  False Alarm, Dad had to limp home, bleeding and hurt - he had some "cool" injuries (as a small tough kid would think).  The dog bite scars remained with him the rest of his life.  Dad was a volunteer fire fighter all of his working life and even some years into his retirement.

The response from neighboring communities and their loyal support has been superb.  I wish Tensleep well.  I took my wife through there about 10 years ago.  The top of the high mountain pass just east of there had snowblowers and graders clearing the road from a early summer snowstorm that day!


----------

